# ACHTUNG - ein bike aus der steinzeit des rahmenbaus



## Fettkloß (25. August 2004)

rohre die mit dem hammer unsachgemäß konifiziert werden in einer werkstatt die so dreckig ist das man denken könnte alte audis sind dort gelagert worden . dickliche männer biegen die rahmen in uralten schraubstöcken so seltsam zurecht das man daraufhin in taiwan die roboterproduktion nochmal um ein paar takte anheizt . vorkriegsbohrmaschinen bohren alurohre von denen man wahrscheinlich nicht mal weis obs wirklich welche sind --- und das alles findet in deutschland statt - vielleicht sogar in deiner nachbarschaft - also vorsicht


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. August 2004)

Bis auf den Sattel echt Top!!!
Hoffentlich kommt mein´s bald!!!
Ist echt hart so ne Wartezeit !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (25. August 2004)

Boah eyh. Sieht echt schwer aus. Bestimmt so 35 kg? Man sieht ja auch deutlich noch die Keulenabdrücke, wo die Steinzeitmenschen druffgekloppt haben.


----------



## carloz (25. August 2004)

UGHAR AGHAR UGHA AHGA UH !  (Steinzeit Deutsch. meint: SIEHT VOLL KRASS AUS EY !)



greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Brägel (25. August 2004)

Respekt Fatty, aber das Sitzmöbel is nich adäquat


----------



## Fettkloß (26. August 2004)

was habt ihr gegen den sattel ???? nicht adäquat? vom preis her isser das mit sicherheit , schaut geanu hin - der ist grau - wo bekommt man schon sowas   

da ich auf allen bikes - auch auf meinm 6,8kg RR - einen aliante fahre , warum soll ichs ausgerechnet hier nicht tun ? bequem wie ein sofa - super verarbeitet - und (das is sicher geschmackssache ) sieht super aus   



ich sag euch was NICHT adäquat ist - der shimaNo umwerfer !!!! warum meckert ihr da nicht ?shimaNo hat an dem bike doch wirklich nix verloren - oder ?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. August 2004)

Hallo aus der Ur-Pfalz

zum Thema Steinzeitbike und Galileo:

ich liebe es, bei BERGWERK reinzulaufen und den typischen Geruch von Metall, Bohren , Schneiden, Fräsen usw. zu riechen.
ich liebe es, nach einer Biketour im Regen wie ein Schwein auszusehen
ich liebe es dabei Bruce Springsteen zu hören
ich liebe es auch wenn die Rohre nicht konifiziert sind (vieleicht und gerade deshalb)

ich weiß jetzt auch das Logo mit dem Spitzhammer und Fäustel einzuordnen !
Das ist das beste Werkzeug um Rahmen zu richten !  

Dazu passt ja dann auch mein Benutzer-Icon. Ich glaube das war der erste Prototyp des MERCURY


----------



## carloz (26. August 2004)

Fettkloß: Na wie wärs denn mal mit einer Detailaufnahme des guten SitzmöbelZ ? 

Achja, ich hab auch nen Shimpanski Umwerfer am Steinzeit Rad. Naja, is ned so schlimm. M8 nur einen kleinen Prozentsatz aus. Kann man verkraften 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## bluesky (26. August 2004)

technisch top -> optisch .. naja 

grün ist wirklich nicht mein ding ... sorry


----------



## Fettkloß (26. August 2004)

@ bluesky - das muss dir nicht leid tun   das wichtigste is doch das es mir gefällt . es ist genau so geworden wie ichs mir vorestellt hab


----------



## Eisenfaust (26. August 2004)

Was habt Ihr gegen die Farbe? das ist, mit Verlaub, das einzige, wo man sich naturgemäß streiten kann und ich persönlich finde, daß es eine persönliche Note hat, die mir sehr gut gefällt. Es hebt sich von der Masse eben durch das Bianchi-Grün an einem Nicht-Bianchi ab.

Zum Thema Steinzeitwerkstatt und 'Zurechtbiegen' der Rahmen in Schraubstöcken. In der aktuellen Bike Sport News ist ein Bild aus der VOTEC Werkstatt in Bretten. Auch hier werden mit langen, brachialgewaltsuggerierenden Hebeln die Rahmen in Schraubstöcken 'zurechtgebogen'. Das ist offenbar ein ganz normaler und legitimer, ja notwendiger Vorgang, da sich das Alu beim Schweißen strukturell von seinem festen Urzustand entfernt (deshalb kommen die Rahmen bei Votec wieder in die Bratröhre, nachdem sie geschweißt und mit Stangen geradegetrümmert wurden). 

Ganz nebenbei verstehe ich nicht, daß sich Leute, die zum ersten Mal gesehen haben, wie ein Fahrrad entsteht, über diese Werkmethoden monieren können. In meiner Familie gibt es einen Bäcker und ich sage Euch: Ihr wollt nicht wissen, wie so manche leckere Torte im protzytischen Urzustand aussieht und was alles der Zucker- und teigmechaniker machen muß, damit aus einer undefinierten plasmatischen Masse eine leckere Konditorware entsteht! Es gibt ja unter uns Degenerierte, die essen leckere Wurst, aber sie wissen nicht, welch blutige, qualvolle Wegstrecke das Wesen vor der Wurst gehen muß, bis es eine leckere, eingedoste Wurst ist. Widerlich. Denken, Leute, denken! Kopf einschalten und nicht so viel Mundstuhlgang produzieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (26. August 2004)

Wollte übrigens noch anmerken, dass mir das Bike auch sehr gut gefällt,   auch wenn die Rohre nicht kozifiniert, äh, kofiniziert, äh, oder so halt, so komisch gedingst sind.    Warum muss man beim Biken aber auch immer so schwere Wörter lernen.


----------



## Eisenfaust (26. August 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte übrigens noch anmerken, dass mir das Bike auch sehr gut gefällt,   auch wenn die Rohre nicht kozifiniert, äh, kofiniziert, äh, oder so halt, so komisch gedingst sind.    Warum muss man beim Biken aber auch immer so schwere Wörter lernen.



... damit Du dann dem Notarzt auch etwas Fachchinesisch um die Ohren hauen kannst, wenn er Dir das nichtkonifizierte Ober- oder Unterrohr aus dem Torax ziehen muß ...


----------



## der alte ron (26. August 2004)

Mag absolut klingen ... ... aber das ist für mich das _absolut_ schönste bergwerk hier im forum - mit deutlichen abstand !!
Wenn ich es mir recht überlege , mit SEHR deutlichen abstand   .
Glückwunsch und viel , viel spass mit dem bike .
Übrigens , zur wahl des aliante als sitzmöbel kannst du dir nur gratulieren , hab den am bike und am rennrad !

Nikolay


----------



## Fettkloß (27. August 2004)

danke danke alter ron  

den aliante fahr ich auch sehr sehr gerne - is halt  hoffnungslos berteuert


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. August 2004)

Hallo Fettkloß

ich war Dienstag bei Toni in Pforzheim, möchte mir mein FAUNUS umlackieren lassen. Tendiere z. ZT. zur Team FArbe braun/beige. Deine Farbe würde mich aber auch interessieren. Kannst Du mir die RAL Nummer zukommen lassen. Oder kann ich mir Dein Bike mal irgendwo "live" ansehen?

Viele Grüße an alle im Forum !!


----------



## Faunus (27. August 2004)

@Rocklandbiker

Was bezahlt man fürs umlackieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. August 2004)

Faunus schrieb:
			
		

> @Rocklandbiker
> 
> Was bezahlt man fürs umlackieren?


Mit roundabout 150,00 EURO bist Du dabei !


----------



## Fettkloß (27. August 2004)

@ rocklandbiker - klar kannst du dir es live anschauen - du wohnst im pfälzer wald und arbeitest im rhein.main gebiet - oder verwexel ich da was ? auf jeden fall würde das auf deinem weg liegen .wenn du kommen willst schreib mir ne private mail mit deiner mobilnr. die e-mail adresse gibts nicht mehr


----------

